# Recommendations for Expat Communities near Chiang Mai?



## tutormary

Can anyone give me the names and preferrably websites (if they exist) of Expat Communities near Chiang Mai. I'd love to hear your opinion if you live in one! 

Thank you so much,

TutorMary


----------



## ElRey2020

I cannot offer a specific answer but Chiang Mai is one of my favorite cities in Thailand. I have visited on cycling trips. If you use Facebook then you might check groups such as https://www.facebook.com/groups/chiangmaiexpats/ https://www.facebook.com/groups/chiangmaiexpat/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ChiangMaiNewsinEnglish/ which could then lead to other groups
Here is a blog posts from one of my trips https://getmytravelingshoes.wordpress.com/2016/10/24/will-cycle-for-coffee/
Good luck


----------

